# Underground Electrical Conduit in Ontario Canada. A few questions...



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Wish I knew all the answers but I don't.
1.&2. from ESA site
http://www.esasafe.com/faqs.htm


> I am having a buried cable installed to my swimming pool. Can the cable be buried in the same trench as the gas pipe supplying the pool heater and/or barbeque?
> Answer
> 
> Yes, they are permitted to be buried in the same trench.
> ...





> Question
> Does the Ontario Code require ground fault circuit interrupter (GFCI) protection for sump pumps or water pressure system pumps in homes?
> Answer
> 
> ...


Not sure what you mean by the cable with a metal sheath. It must a wet location rated cable.



> Question
> What does the Ontario Electrical Safety Code require when burying a non metallic sheathed cable supplying a shed, a detached garage, a post mounted receptacle, a 120 volt light fixture in my yard, or similar things?
> Answer
> 
> ...


----------



## rrmerlin60 (Mar 18, 2013)

Good job Joed, or should I call you Lancaster? (Nice picture).

What I meant by metal sheathed cable, is the spiral steel wrap that is seen on some electrical cables. I'm not sure if it's bought that way, sheath and conductors all in one, but it probably is.

Is it acceptable to use pvc conduit in the ground? I mean as long as it's sealed at any joints with proper glue?

And as for direct buried conductors, (NMWU) can they just literally be buried without a conduit to protect them? I know you need decent quality screened sand or screened earth around them, and a type of protection above them, plus warning tape. It just seems odd that you can bury a 14 gauge or 12 gauge cable without additional protection wrapped around it.

My observation of the 300 mm distance between say, a gas pipe and an electrical conductor, is that obviously this would be a pretty substantial trench. 300 mm is 12" or so, and I think you need room on either side of the electrical conductor.

Thank you ! Tom.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The metal clad cable you refer to is not wet rated. All cable underground even in conduit are consider to be wet location. 
NMWU can be direct buried. It needs to go deeper than if it is in conduit.
It is acceptable to use PVC underground.
A 12" wide trench with electrical on one side and gas on the other would be suitable I think.


----------

